# Barking dogs



## JennyS (Jul 20, 2010)

Does anyone know what or if the law is on barking dogs in Greece. I have new neighbours who have 4 dogs which bark all day and night.....:


----------



## scoobie (May 25, 2009)

If there is a law I do not know and also doubt anyone would enforce it anyway. Best thing you could do is try to get to know the dogs a little. Give them a few treats and talk to them so they recognise your voice then after some time start to tell them to shut up. Works for us here. Have you spoke to the owners about it? or are they not very approachable?


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

It really is quite ironical, Greeks take absolutely no notice of barking dogs. It unfortunately a case of "that's what dogs do" if you challenge them.


----------



## asimenia (Feb 20, 2012)

Shout 'skasi' at the top of your voice - I assume the owners are Greek - keep doing that and then just phone the local police - they will definitely come out and speak to the owner.


----------



## ray89 (11 mo ago)

Anyone monitoring this site? just now March 2022?


----------

